# My future stunners (new pics of more fish)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few pics of what I hope to be my stunners!

Tank Shots:

















Thai Silk









































Ture Yellow Jacket Cichlid ( Parachromis friedrichsthalii )


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

KKP X Texas


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

any ideas on how to make the colors more bright??? the are all being fed flowerhorn food.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful, I am so jealous of that thai silk!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

lol thanks hes one of my fav thata for sure. mean as hell too.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

love that ornament in your tank with the green stuff on it.. are the green thinks alive


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

nope all fake. the cichlids wuold distroy it if it was real.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

few more shots,


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thai silk looks great man, glad to see he made a full recovery


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! mee too


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:

female FH:

















Ports:

















Texas KKP:

















Parrots:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yellow jacket:

















Short body:

































Thai silk:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

the thai silk is trying to kill the pleco thats 2 times his size lol. thats why his lips are a bit torn up.


----------

